# Best Websites/Forums for i717 Galaxy Note



## 440hi04 (Nov 19, 2011)

So besides RootzWiki and androidforums.com, where are some other good places to find the latest and greatest on the i717 Galaxy Note?


----------



## ScooterG (Jan 1, 2012)

XDA

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using RootzWiki


----------



## 440hi04 (Nov 19, 2011)

ScooterG said:


> XDA
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using RootzWiki


I forgot about mentioning them but Yeah I go on there too lol Looking for somewhere different to look though. I always see the same sites...looking for more.


----------



## omid_freesky (Jan 15, 2012)

everything you need can be found in these 2 sites. but if you want more, the easiest way is to use google. i'm sure you will find many.
for a simple answer to your request (so you won't call me smart ass) i think give a shot to rootgalaxynote.com


----------

